# Putting off surgery



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

My May 5th TT was cancelled due to abscessed tooth. Monday I had an appt with Endo since my insurance company closed my referral for surgery and have to start the process over. The Endo said there would be no problem getting me in for surgery but we are waiting until the end of June to reschedule, need another US. I never had the FNA because I was having surgery, I am not overly worried it's cancer, the only issue there is a hypoechoic nodule that grew from .6 cm to 2 x 1.5 cm in 7 months. My Endo doesn't seem concerned about the nodule the surgeon said differently, so I have conflicting opinions there.

My dilemma is my sister and nephews are coming up to Michigan from North Carolina the first half of August, If I have the surgery in July will I be healthy enough to do the things we planned? We plan to go kayaking, camping and other activities teenage boys like. Would I be okay to wait until late August after they leave? Should I have the FNA now? Or let it go and enjoy my summer? I will love you long time if you say enjoy your summer... :anim_63:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What was the original reason you opted for a TT?


----------



## Stacey43 (Feb 27, 2014)

I was diagnosed this past February and the doctors said my thyroid is dead, fibrosed (scar tissue) had a large goiter and multiple nodules. The Endo said get it removed, so I said okay. When I talked to the surgeon he said "increased risk of cancer" he also said it is so badly fibrosed he can't see what's going on with the thyroid in the US. Basically my thyroid is scar tissue and nodules. I still don't understand it completely, never even knew about the thyroid until recently. Everyone keeps saying I don't need it removed and/or go gluten free and it will be fixed. I am so confused! I think I'm looking for an excuse to put it off since the thyroid is almost half the size it was and I want to enjoy my family's visit.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Enjoy your families visit - my only concern is that you've not had FNA to rule out cancer. That said - I still do not think a few months matters and since you have plans for the Summer - enjoy.


----------

